# Shenmue 3 "can be a reality"



## XXLANCEXX (Sep 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Probably one of the biggest franchises from Sega that you either liked it or loved it, Shenmue 3 can be a reality. Fans (in North America) have been craving for a 3rd installment ever since the sequel was released back on the Xbox in 2002. Many fans around the world who experienced the ‘epicness’ of the second installment wanted a final game to know the ending of Ryo’s story. In a recent report from Famitsu magazine, it may be happening. Famitsu had a interview with Sega and brought up the question of there ever being a Shenmue 3. Sega said they ‘loved to do it’ but have worries of poor sales, not enough funding to manufacture the game. Sega mentioned that Shenmue is one of the most beloved fanboy game franchises they have and love to release the 3rd installment if they can. It’s still talked about in their company of ever making the game but problems of sales still arise on top of their heads. Well let’s face it, they’re right. Sega has been doing piss poor sales of their Sega franchises for example, Sonic. You name me the last Sonic game that did well in sales. Now only if Sony or Microsoft can buy out the Shenmue franchise from Sega, we can see Shenmue 3 a reality. But time will tell with Sega. They want to do Shenmue 3, we just don’t know if it is in the makings or not.



Source: http://thegamerzzone.com/2010/03/02/sega-a...firmed-finally/


----------



## Kwartel (Sep 30, 2010)

So what they is: Buy our shit, so we can make this treasure.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Sep 30, 2010)

So... Is it actually Confirmed or is this a maybe? :/


----------



## dinofan01 (Sep 30, 2010)

this isnt a confirmation. very misleading title. devs always say they wanna make certain games. doesnt mean itll happen.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 30, 2010)

Wasn't there something with Sqeenix some time back about Chrono Trigger, and claiming that they have no reason to develop a new one because CTDS didn't sell well, even though it was a port of a port with nothing really special about it?


----------



## hova1 (Sep 30, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Fans (in North America) have been craving for a 3rd installment ever since the sequel was released back on the Xbox in 2002.


i lol'd. Did the Dreamcast fail so hard that people don't even remember it anymore?


----------



## DS1 (Sep 30, 2010)

hova1 said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They never released the second one on Dreamcast in America, so a lot of people don't even know it was a Dreamcast game. As I recall, the Euro version was just the JP version with subtitles.

edit: These games were lame, the Yakuza series is the same thing, only a million times more awesome.


----------



## Master Mo (Sep 30, 2010)

XXLANCEXX said:
			
		

> Well let’s face it, they’re right. Sega has been doing piss poor sales of their Sega franchises for example, Sonic. You name me the last Sonic game that did well in sales.
> 
> -Sonic Rush: 2.96 million units
> -Sonic and the Secret Rings: 2.28 million units
> ...








Honestly Pal, you shouldn`t get my hopes up over an article, that is like 7 month old and is referring to an interview Simon Jeffrey did 2 years ago...


----------



## prowler (Sep 30, 2010)

>March 2, 2010


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 30, 2010)

Please don't post bullshit news from several months ago.

Thanks.


----------

